# Sasha waves to UK from Bosphorus



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

One of my rescue boy Sasha ( Sir William Sasha) is leaving soon to UK so we are going around in Istanbul for a farewell.
Upto 1-2 years old, he definitely suffered a lot in this city. When we found him ( actually he found us), we already knew that better days were expecting him.
So, as a final tour , we took him around also on the Boshporus which he will see last time. He sends you his greetings aswell incase you have not seen Bosphorus yet. 
Collaborating with a great rescue from UK which rescue GRs including a couple of other breed , Sasha got many adoption applications and will continue his life in UK soon.(Happy Paws Puppy Rescue)
As always, I feel great and sad.
So hard to say goodbye to one of the most gentle, affectionate, well mannered Golden Boy I ever rescued:crying:


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Sasha is so lucky that he found you! What a nice looking dog! Good luck to Sasha in his new home and thank you for all you do to rescue goldens in Turkey!


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

What a beautiful dog, and you are the wonderful hero who rescued him - thank you! Sir Sasha is sure to find a loving home in the UK! Which means... You'll have room in your heart to rescue another.... ?? Maybe...?! ....Keep us posted :0)


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

HollyB said:


> What a beautiful dog, and you are the wonderful hero who rescued him - thank you! Sir Sasha is sure to find a loving home in the UK! Which means... You'll have room in your heart to rescue another.... ?? Maybe...?! ....Keep us posted :0)


Dear Holly, I have too many rescue dogs waiting to be homed including many GRs. Sasha is leaving with another two friends to UK.
The Baby Rose & The Queen Margot. I'll post for them soon:x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sasha is a good looking boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sasha is gorgeous, thank you for all you did to help him and all the other precious pups. I hope he has the best life ahead of him.


----------

